# Vai ce patetică ești!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

What does mean "Vai ce patetică ești!"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## irinet

Hi,

You are pitiful/pathetic.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!

This sentence is gramatticaly directed to a woman, am I right?
If so, how to say the same to a man?


----------



## irinet

"Eşti patetic." / "Vai, ce patetic eşti! "


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------

